# Störungserkennung beim Abfüllautomat



## Ganz (15 November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 


in der Firma steht noch ein älteres Abfüllautomat, der noch keine Störmeldung, wenn der Folienstrang abgerissen wird, hat. D.h. wenn die Folie abgerissen wird, stanzt und füllt der Automat weiter. Ich würde gerne dies ändern. Hab mir inzwischen folgendes überlegt:
1. Eine Gabellichtschranke dafür benutzen, aber das Problem ist, dass die Folie nur 0,5 cm oben und unten breit ist und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich da einen Dauersignal bekomme (siehe Bild)
2. Eine normale Lichtschranke einbauen, die muss aber mit Hilfe eines Zeitfenster ausgewertet werden



Was meint ihr dazu? Wäre in diesem Fall eine von diesen zwei Möglichkeiten die Richtige oder könnt ihr eine bessere Lösung vorschlagen? 

Gruß


----------



## zotos (15 November 2007)

Man könnte doch einen Sensor (Lichtschranke) Oder was auch immer so anbringen das sie nicht auf die schmalen 5mm ausgerichtet ist sondern auf den Letzten Nutzen vorm Stanzen. Diesen Sensor würde ich immer vor dem Vorschub oder beim Stanzen Abfragen.
Also nicht permanent sondern getriggert.


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Vielleich wäre ein kapazitiver Näherungssensor evtl. in Gabelform das richtige


----------



## Ganz (15 November 2007)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 


@ zotos Anbringen von Sensoren vor der Stanze hat keine Wirkung, da die Störung vor der Stanze nicht bemerkbar ist. 

@ marlob Gibt es einen kapazitiver Näherungssensor für Nichtmetalle? (kenne nur Näherungssensor zur Erkennung Metalle-Nichtmetalle)


----------



## zotos (15 November 2007)

Ganz schrieb:


> ...
> @ zotos Anbringen von Sensoren vor der Stanze hat keine Wirkung, da die Störung vor der Stanze nicht bemerkbar ist.
> ...



Es geht doch um den Folien-Abriss? Also muss sich auch vor der Stanze was bewegen. Man kann also mit einem Sensor die Flanke Auswerten da diese Folie auf dem Bild ja Lücken hat. 

Das ganze getriggert mit Vorschub und Stanzsignal sollte das doch zu machen sein.


----------



## marlob (15 November 2007)

Ganz schrieb:


> @ marlob Gibt es einen kapazitiver Näherungssensor für Nichtmetalle? (kenne nur Näherungssensor zur Erkennung Metalle-Nichtmetalle)


kapazitive Sensoren sind u.a. für Nichtmetalle (z.B. Kunstoff, Folien usw.)
siehe Wikipedia
Guck mal bei Sick oder IFM


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

Wie wärs mit einem Reflexlichttaster, hab hier einen von Sick liegen, der auch durchsichtige Folien prima erkennt.


----------



## Ganz (15 November 2007)

Danke,
@zotos das habe ich im Punkt 2 so gemeint, aber halt ohne Stanze und Vorschub. (mit Stanze und Vorschub wird das ganze Auswertung geordneter) 

@marlob,@edison ich werde mich über diese Sensoren informieren

Gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 November 2007)

hallo,
wir benutzen bei drahtende, teilweise normale endschalter mit stangen, die stange liegt oben auf dem draht, und wenn der draht durch ist fällt die stange  nach unten.
woanderst im betrieb haben wir lichtschranken mit lichtleitern die einen 1cm schlitz haben, die überwachen dann nicht nur einen punkt.


----------



## mr__mines (15 November 2007)

Ultraschall müßte da eigentlich auch gehen ???


----------



## edison (15 November 2007)

> ich werde mich über diese Sensoren informieren


Hab mich geirrt, der Lichttaster ist von Sitron, wenn Du willst dann schaue ich morgen mal nach der Typbezeichnung.


----------



## Ganz (16 November 2007)

edison schrieb:


> wenn Du willst dann schaue ich morgen mal nach der Typbezeichnung.


 
Ok gerne,das wird suche erleichtern


----------



## edison (16 November 2007)

OK,

gekauft hab ich den Lichttaster von Sitron, Hersteller ist wohl Contrinex.
TYP: LHS-3030-103 kosten ca. 70,-


----------



## TommyG (17 November 2007)

Ich würde 

da auch mit nen Lichttaster arbeiten. IFM ist gut, ich kenne Keyence, die haben seit einiger Zeit gerade was spezielles für transparentes, spiegelndes...

Von der anordnung würde ich auch getriggert arbeiten, so kannst Du z. B. erkennen, ob die Stanze sauber gearbeitet hat, also noch mehr als der einfache Abriss...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Burkhard (8 Dezember 2007)

Der Produktkatalog der Fa. Keyence ist für sowas sehr gut geeignet, die Mitarbeiter besuchen Dicht auch und finden Lösungen!


----------

